# Oil showing up in Galveston (NOT TRUE)



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

Getting reports from employees at the Galveston State Park that oil is coming ashore and they will be closing the State Park. 

Also reporting oil at various beaches on the west end.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

*X* A BILLION



Reel Time said:


> Oh no.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Seriously? I thought it was headed east, not west?


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah, seriously. One trajectory NOAA published has had it moving west for the last few days. I am surprised to hear it is already here. I might drive out there and confirm this for myself, but I have no reason not to trust the person who told me.

I don't remember the name of the current but there is a current that comes down off the west coast of Louisiana and down to the Bolivar/Galveston area.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

jeff.w said:


> Seriously? I thought it was headed east, not west?


Thats what they want you to think.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'll drive down to the beach (after my nap) and see what is on it.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh boy, can't wait to take the turpentine with us to the beach too. (sarcasm)


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Its just trout slicks!!! We busted thier *** friday!! All joking aside, I hope that **** stays away from here. hwell:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Bobby, go now


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I dont even want to see it. Pizzes my off! I remember when I was a kid we would have to spray down with WD-40 to get the tar off us when we left the beach.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

going to the beach now. will give ya'll an update!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

&%#[email protected]&!!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

gravedigger said:


> Getting reports from employees at the Galveston State Park that oil is coming ashore and they will be closing the State Park.
> 
> Also reporting oil at various beaches on the west end.


i believe you are spreading untrue rumors. the last i heard, oil wasn't even close to galveston.


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

Mastercylinder you may be correct, what why I said "reported." However, the information came straight from a resident of the west end and a Galveston State Park employee. Like I said, will have to drive down myself to confirm because it is surprising to hear this soon.

I'm just reporting what I heard, and I'm not about to get into some ******* match with all the idiots on here who have nothing better to do than argue on the web.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Nothing like an unconfirmed environmental threat to get some idiot into a ******* match over.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

NOOOOO !!!!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

gravedigger said:


> Mastercylinder you may be correct, what why I said "reported." However, the information came straight from a resident of the west end and a Galveston State Park employee. Like I said, will have to drive down myself to confirm because it is surprising to hear this soon.
> 
> I'm just reporting what I heard, and I'm not about to get into some ******* match with all the idiots on here who have nothing better to do than argue on the web.


i realize that you're only reporting what you heard, but you must _*confirm*_ rumors before you report them. to do otherwise is irresponsible.

it's kinda' like shouting "fire" in a crowded theater when there's really no fire.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

:headknock :work:  hwell:


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

I just called the state park and talked to the head police officer, Hans, and he said there is a small amount of oil on the far west end of the island that can't be confirmed as part of the big spill and that as far as he knows there are no plans to close the park.


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

If there are tar balls or oil here, it doesn't necessarily mean its from BP. There are thousands of natural oil seeps in the gulf. It used to be much worse, but as the offshore reservoirs are being depleted, the seeps are drying up.

Oil and tar on the beach was noted years and years ago., thats why they starting drilling in the Gulf to begin with. Papers in industry journals or publications go back to the 20s talking about it.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

WELL THERE YA HAVE IT.. I JUST TALKED TO A GUY!!!:headknock


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I'll drive down to the beach (after my nap) and see what is on it.


this is more important than your nap.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

gravedigger said:


> Getting reports from *employees at the Galveston State Park that oil is coming ashore and they will be closing the State Park. *
> 
> Also reporting oil at various beaches on the west end.


What kind of verification do you want MC? Galveston newspaper to report it?:slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i realize that you're only reporting what you heard, but you must _*confirm*_ rumors before you report them. to do otherwise is irresponsible.
> 
> it's kinda' like shouting "fire" in a crowded theater when there's really no fire.


if you confirm a rumor - is it still a rumor?


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

Mastercylinder, I know you are skeptical but here are the facts:

My friend just scooped it up with the State park tractor and the GLO is on its way out to examine/collect. They may not close the park if they can get all the oil off the beach but they are considering it. 

My other friend who lives out there currently has some more in her possession in a bucket. I don't care if you believe me or not. 

It may not even be from the Deepwater Horizon.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Bobby said:


> What kind of verification do you want MC? Galveston newspaper to report it?:slimer:


Tie a snake to the end of your line and cast it out a few times see if you get oil on him then when your done with the snake chop his head off.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

50 or 60 years ago..tar balls on Galveston beachs were a 'given'.. We knew it was gonna be there...ALL the time... Old towels and solvents were always part of the trip.

Sure hope we never have to go thru that krap again.... Keep this west wind blowin'..


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> if you confirm a rumor - is it still a rumor?


what do you think?



gravedigger said:


> It may not even be from the Deepwater Horizon.


 but i believe that's what you were implying when you started this thread.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

In my opinion, it sounds to me like someone is going to fish the surf tomorrow since this wind has died and is trying to keep the crowds off the west end..:slimer:


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

just got back, yes you cam smell some type of oily mess and see a slight slick in the water out past the third bar! no tar balls ect.. on the beach! what or where it came from who knows? anyway lots of scenery on the beach, worth the walk! lol


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I went out of SLP and ran 176nm roundtrip yesterday, getting as far as 60nm off the beach. I never saw a sheen or a tarball.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I took these pics on Sargent Beach last Friday morning. Notice the brown whitecaps as compared to the normal white whitecaps. Had a foul odor also!

N 28 48.093

W 95 33.199


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Was at Crystal Beach Sunday, no sign of oil there.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i work on the beach and did not see any stinking oil today


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Just because its not seen on the surface does not mean that is isn't suspended in the water column below and has now caught a loop current to our coast. That is some ugly brown water there.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

it took me a bit to find it, but this is a report from kprc channel 2 that i saw two days ago (saturday).

note governor goodhair's comments at the 2-minute mark of the video. this was from saturday - *2 days ago. *

governor goodhair states at that time that "the closest oil is more than 150 miles from sabine pass, and not making much headway, fortunately..."

Perry Gets Updates On Oil Spill Impact - Video - KPRC Houston


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Only oil I saw was the oil I dumped from changing my oil in the Hummer.:slimer:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

look at all the tar balls and oil in them pics


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

ooooo, thats seaweed


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> look at all the tar balls and oil in them pics


That first picture ain't no tar ball thats my wife !!!!!

And my dog.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

too funny bobby!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for checking it out Bobby. We appreciate it!
Nice pics.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

capt. david said:


> just got back, yes you cam smell some type of oily mess and see a slight slick in the water out past the third bar! no tar balls ect.. on the beach! what or where it came from who knows? *anyway lots of scenery on the beach,* worth the walk! lol


pics or I call bs!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> I took these pics on Sargent Beach last Friday morning. Notice the brown whitecaps as compared to the normal white whitecaps. Had a foul odor also!
> 
> N 28 48.093
> 
> W 95 33.199


Sargent is the most beautiful beach on the texas coast.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Bobby,where is that? that is some pretty sand.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Bobby,where is that? that is some pretty sand.


Crystal Beach


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

good on-the-scene reporting, bobby. nice pics. the beach looks beautiful today. thanks for the update.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

right gilbert! what i saw is etched in my brain!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Crystal Beach


well no wonder.. they said oil was coming ashore on the west end.. not far east on crystal beach...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

No no no no no No!!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Well you can rule out the sea weed as the culprit of the foul smell.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Reel Bender said:


> Well you can rule out the sea weed as the culprit of the foul smell.


Since Bobby is 100, and he was at the beach, and there was a foul smell............can we assume that he was "leaning"?
LOL! Jes sayin.......


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Just got back from Surfside.
Didn't see any tar balls but sargasso is DEEP!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Moonpie said:


> Just got back from Surfside.
> Didn't see any tar balls but sargasso is DEEP!


I know it can ruin a good day at the beach, hope they leave it there cause it sure does help build the beach back up.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Seems I saw a map that showed the MS River current goes straight to the Galveston area. If they have all those plumes of oil suspended below the surface, I would believe oil would soon be showing up there.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> well no wonder.. they said oil was coming ashore on the west end.. not far east on crystal beach...


Bobby is so crotchety, the oil decided to skip CB and head on over to Galveston


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Oil has washed up on the beach long before this current rig problem. Operators of vessels may see this as a prime oppertunity to "wash out" their vessels and keep going.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Moonpie said:


> Just got back from Surfside.
> Didn't see any tar balls but sargasso is DEEP!


Thanks for the info on the Sargassum. No fun fishing with that in the water.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

SlickWillie said:


> *Seems I saw a map that showed the MS River current goes straight to the Galveston area*. If they have all those plumes of oil suspended below the surface, I would believe oil would soon be showing up there.


that would also be incorrect. there is no absolute current flow in the northern gulf of mexico, but, and generally speaking, the "loop current," as it's called, flows mostly in an easterly direction.

the oil could go anywhere, but the "loop current" is why this spill poses a much greater risk east of the spill as it does to the west.

i even heard a report today that the oil could eventually wind around the coast of florida and work its way up the eastern seaboard.

Gulf of Mexico Loop Current : Weather Underground


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bobby what was the water clarity. It looks good from your pics? Any bait?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> it took me a bit to find it, but this is a report from kprc channel 2 that i saw two days ago (saturday).
> 
> note governor goodhair's comments at the 2-minute mark of the video. this was from saturday - *2 days ago. *
> 
> ...


You denounce Republicans every chance you get...and now you take what Gov. Goodhair says as the Gospel ?.....oh wait I forgot your an Atheist, and you denounce God every chance you get also. So you don't believe in the Gospel.

Never mind....I'm gonna go outside and see if I can find a snake to kill....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Since Bobby is 100, and he was at the beach, and there was a foul smell............can we assume that he was "leaning"?
> LOL! Jes sayin.......


I don't have to lean.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Bobby what was the water clarity. It looks good from your pics? Any bait?


I didn't see any but then Barbara got in the water before I could get out of the truck. So if there was any she ran them all off.

Water was nice.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

MC and others, there's a well known back current (the shark and tarpon guys will know about this one), that runs backwards towards Galveston from LA. It's mostly in state waters and it was the reason the Burma Agate spill hit the west end and not Bolivar.


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

Mont said:


> MC and others, there's a well known back current (the shark and tarpon guys will know about this one), that runs backwards towards Galveston from LA. It's mostly in state waters and it was the reason the Burma Agate spill hit the west end and not Bolivar.


I think this is the current I was referring to in my second post of this thread. We have seen marine life come down from the western Louisiana coast riding a current of some kind and wash up on Bolivar and Galveston.

Can I ask where you found this current map? I would like to use it.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

No oil sunday around 2pm twenty out of galveston


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> You denounce Republicans every chance you get...and now you take what Gov. Goodhair says as the Gospel ?.....oh wait I forgot your an Atheist, and you denounce God every chance you get also. So you don't believe in the Gospel.
> 
> Never mind....I'm gonna go outside and see if I can find a snake to kill....


what does this oil spill have to do with politics or religion, you pinhead? your post doesn't even make sense, nor is it relevent to the discussion.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

The TV news just said it would be 3 weeks before it made it here, if ever.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> what does this oil spill have to do with politics or religion, you pinhead? your post doesn't even make sense, nor is it relevent to the discussion.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Sow Trout said:


> The TV news just said it would be 3 weeks before it made it here, if ever.


Well, that settles it, then doesn't it? Lord knows they never get it wrong.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I'll let ya'll know via live OTW at 0600 sharp! I personally believe it will be an ugly gooey mess....don't come down until after you hear from me!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I waded the east end surf until 6pm today. No tar balls water was green to the beach but sandy.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> what does this oil spill have to do with politics or religion, *you pinhead*? your post doesn't even make sense, nor is it relevent to the discussion.


I knew you were a Bill O'Reilly fan!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

boomgoon said:


> I waded the east end surf until 6pm today. No tar balls *water was green to the beach but sandy*.


"Beautiful water...just muddy as he!! :rotfl:

And it's not an "Oil Spill"...it's oil spewing! I'm afraid this will be very ugly for our beloved Gulf of Mesco!


----------



## Prawn Broker (Oct 22, 2009)

I sat in on a conference call this afternoon with GLO, TDA (agriculture), TPW, and Sea Grant; it was very informative to say the least.

GLO rep stated that the oil slick is not very resilient and is breaking down well naturally in the environment. Given the size of the release this is great news. He also stated that there is good microbial activity in the water column dealing with the suspended oil slick and that NOAA is continually monitoring the water columns in the vast areas of the oil slick offshore. 

There seems to be a general consensus amongst the different agencies that the situation is not quite as bleak as dooms day scenarios printed and produced by media outlets would have us believe. A lot of that has to do with the type of oil that is actually being released, which is of a light variety. 

GLO also addressed a miss reported oil slick off Matagorda County as a Brown tide algae bloom. They have also been picking up reported tar balls from the all over the coast and as of yet have not linked those to anything other than those that have been occurring throughout the last few years to natural seepage and small leaks from existing infrastructure, which they can apparently map like finger printing you or I.

The westward advancement through Saturday seems to bee retreating eastward as well.

Overall, a very relieving hour-long talk for someone that derives his income from the gulf.

BTW, Mike Ray (TPW on gulf council) was on the call and asked if the council/Roy Crabtree would extend the recreational snapper season if the northern gulf rec harvest was delayed/adversely affected. He stated that he has been in other conference calls and that everything was "on the table" in regards to recs being able to fill their quota.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Double post


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

good news


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*SHRIMP 3.80 LB*

BETTER HURRY UP....IT AINT GONA LAST...LINDAS SEAFOOD MT.BELVIEU


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks PB...I certainly hope all that info transpires to reality!


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*near the cedars*

surfside towards the pass , after about an hour of searching i found, 
soft black balls scattered at the edge of the water
in some spots it looks like buttermilk puddling 
call it what yall want , heres the pics and the black objects are in my truck, gonna sea if they will burn tomorrow


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Speckle-Catcher*

What is it with your avatar...please explain! Gater


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dam that Jed Clampett....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Maybe that's from oil, but I see those everytime I go to the beach for the past 30 years. Never really thought about it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Maybe oil. But chances it is from the current big spill, Deepwater Horizon, are zero at this moment IMO.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

I personally believe that U.S. Americans are unable to do so because, uh, some people out there in our nation don't have maps, and, uh, I believe that our education like such as in South Africa and, uh, the Iraq everywhere like, such as, and I believe that they should, our education over here in the U.S. should help the U.S., er, should help South Africa and should help the Iraq and the Asian countries, so we will be able to build up our future for our children.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> I took these pics on Sargent Beach last Friday morning. Notice the brown whitecaps as compared to the normal white whitecaps. Had a foul odor also!
> 
> N 28 48.093
> 
> W 95 33.199


dude, the beach at Sargent always looks and smells like that.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> I personally believe that U.S. Americans are unable to do so because, uh, some people out there in our nation don't have maps, and, uh, I believe that our education like such as in South Africa and, uh, the Iraq everywhere like, such as, and I believe that they should, our education over here in the U.S. should help the U.S., er, should help South Africa and should help the Iraq and the Asian countries, so we will be able to build up our future for our children.


Say what? :headknock


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Say what? :headknock


There was a video going around from a junior miss america contest where some ditzy contestant answered a question just like that.






Should have posted the link El Capitan but I thought it was funny anyway...


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Oil has been showing up in Galveston for the last 30 years Ive been here. It's always there if you look for it.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Bird said:


> There was a video going around from a junior miss america contest where some ditzy contestant answered a question just like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal...I did't think anyone could be that screwed up, but then again.....


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Lone-Star said:


> Oil has been showing up in Galveston for the last 30 years Ive been here. It's always there if you look for it.


LOL, yep. Same thing on the entire Texas coast. It's there 24/7 365.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

TMWTim said:


> LOL, yep. Same thing on the entire Texas coast. It's there 24/7 365.


I will say there used to be a lot more of it back in the 70's...I believe global warming must have melted it into liquid form! :idea:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

texasjellyfish said:


> surfside towards the pass , after about an hour of searching i found,
> soft black balls scattered at the edge of the water
> in some spots it looks like buttermilk puddling
> call it what yall want , heres the pics and the black objects are in my truck, gonna sea if they will burn tomorrow


 Ever seen Joe Dirt?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

just wamted to go on the record and say i got ur back bobby--if no one else will stick by ya i will


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

gravedigger said:


> Mastercylinder, I know you are skeptical but here are the facts:
> 
> My friend just scooped it up with the State park tractor and the GLO is on its way out to examine/collect. They may not close the park if they can get all the oil off the beach but they are considering it.
> 
> ...


 tell her to put it up on ebay, even if its not from dh some fool will buy it/lol


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Only oil I saw was the oil I dumped from changing my oil in the Hummer.:slimer:


you have a Hummer. Thats cute.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> you have a Hummer. Thats cute.


My wife has a Hummer. She lets me drive it when its time to fill it up with fuel.:spineyes:

Thank You Parks But these kids don't bother me.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> My wife has a Hummer. She lets me drive it when its time to fill it up with fuel.:spineyes:
> 
> Thank You Parks But these kids don't bother me.


 Yea I know how that goes. I guess getting you worked up didn't work. Beers one day? We will take my ride!:brew2:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

roundman said:


> tell her to put it up on ebay, even if its not from dh some fool will buy it/lol


Plus, I think I see the Virgin Mary in the large piece!!! angelsm


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

wipe some of that on a pelican and take a picture. You'll be on all the networks.

Seriously, oil seeps put about 7000 bbls a day into the waters off the Texas and LA coast. Plus, major ports like Houston have pretty big problems with tanker de-bunkering just offshore. 

Tar balls have been common on Texas beaches for-pretty-much-ever. 

If there is any doubt, the oil can be easily fingerprinted.

Btw, has anyone heard about the "huge rivers of oil underwater headed for the keys"? I've tried to research that story, but failed to come up with objective evidence it is occuring. Not saying that isn't the case, but what I read suggested the evidence was based on "turbidity currents from sonde measurements", which are common and not from oil, but turbidite flows. Texas A&M sent it's boat out for water samples, but I haven't heard any results. Those should have been in Sunday, Monday at the latest. Either the flows are oil, or they aren't.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

I can remember fishing the La. Coast around Fourchon/Grand Isle in the late 70's and early 80's and having to use gasoline or WD 40 to get the tar off of your legs and ankles because it was in the surf. We caught tons of fish and ate them w/o thinking about it. 
The bad thing about the spill maybe getting in the Loop Current is that it may affect the Fla. Keys and Everglades. It may make the rest of the Gulf Coast response expendible because the "Media" is going to jump on this story and go Ape **** if this occurs. They'll forget all about La, Tx, Ms, and Ala. None of this is good for anyone.


----------



## smit (Jul 2, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> I took these pics on Sargent Beach last Friday morning. Notice the brown whitecaps as compared to the normal white whitecaps. Had a foul odor also!
> 
> N 28 48.093
> 
> W 95 33.199


Hey that's my fishing hole! Please remove the coordinates. JK. Looks like a beautiful day on Sargent beach. JK x2. As Prawn Broker reported, hopefully it is just a Brown Algae bloom.

As for the tar balls, I find them all the time in Sargent. I picked up some before the "oil spew" about 3" in diameter. By the way, they don't burn. Tried it. Maybe they were rocks not tar balls :biggrin:. Anyways, I hope it stays far from our coast. If not, it may be time to hit the lakes boys hwell:.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone heard of this stuff?

*Alcanivorax*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Jump to:navigation, search 
*Alcanivorax* is an alkane-degrading marine bacterium which propagates and becomes predominant in crude-oil-containing seawater when nitrogen and phosphorus nutrients are supplemented.[1]
*[edit] Oil Biodegradation*

Petroleum oil is toxic for most life forms and pollution of the environment by oil causes major ecological problems. A considerable amount of petroleum oil entering the sea is eliminated by the microbial biodegradation activities of microbial communities. _Alcanivorax borkumensis_ is a recently discovered hydrocarbonoclastic bacterium and is probably the most important global oil degrader.[1]


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.articlesbase.com/environ...ensis-the-new-hope-for-ecologist-1407227.html



> Oil spills are absolutely a threat to the environment and many living organisms like plants and animals. In the oceans, oil spills prove to be very disastrous to marine organisms like fishes, turtles, and even sea birds. Oil spill cleanup has never been an easy task and involves extensive labor and new technologies. Microbial degradation of oil spills has intensified over the years. Certain species of bacteria are capable of breaking down oil. Species belonging to Alcanivorax, Marinobacter, Thallassolituus, Cycloclasticus, Oleispira genera of marine bacteria are capable of oil degradation. Such oil spill bacteria were also used to clean up the Exxon Valdez. The Marine Bacterium Alcanivorax borkumensis
> 1. Alcanivorax borkumensis is an omnipresent bacterium rod-shaped that has special characteristics to degrade oil growth.
> 
> 2. These bacteria are found abundant in polluted waters but scarcely populated in clear waters.
> ...


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*Hydrocarbon-eating bacteria*

the soft tar balls hardened up overnight and burn well as far as where they came from , fresh out of the surf after high tide

1. The volcano of oil gushing from beneath where the oil rig Deepwater Horizon blew up and sank April 20 is 50 miles offshore. There is a vast area of ocean onto which the oil can naturally disperse without any help from man, and the oceans are capable of cleaning themselves. The oceans of the world were awash in oil during World War II when ships and tankers were sinking everywhere. The seas recovered. Wave action broke oil slicks apart. Hydrocarbon-eating bacteria feasted on the oil. It went away. If all of this microbiological activity takes place far from shore, there often isn't much left of the oil. What reaches the beaches comes in the form of "tar balls," which are something like little chunks of hot asphalt. 
http://alaskadispatch.com/voices/medred/5357-the-gulf-spill-is-not-exxon-valdez-20


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Mr. Weeks,

Hello, my name is Hans Haglund and I am the Assistant Superintendent of Galveston Island State Park. I have received several calls from people who have viewed a posting on your site saying we have oil on our beaches and are planning to close the park. I just wanted to let you know this was untrue and ask if you could remedy this situation. We currently do not have any oil on the beaches in this area and do not have any plans for closing the park at this time. If you have any question or comments please feel free to drop me an e-mail or give me a call. Thank you for your assistance in this matter.

Hans Haglund
Assistant Park Superintendant
Galveston Island State Park
14901 FM 3005
Galveston, TX 77554
409-737-1222
[email protected]


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I was at Pirates Beach, Jamaica Beach and Sea Isle this morning looking at property and walked a short ways down all three beaches.

*THERE ARE ABSOLUTELY NO SIGNS OF OIL ON ANY OF THESE BEACHES AND NO SMELL OF PETRO IN THE AIR.*

Waves were chest high on the second bar early this morning and started to flatten out as the morning progressed. Didn't have time to fish but did see one fellow come in from the second bar with 6 very good trout (18" - 24") caught on live croakers. Just a couple of pictures from this morning.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If only Sargassum sucked up oil and could be dried and burned for fuel. Three problems, one solution.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Mont said:


> Mr. Weeks,
> 
> Hello, my name is Hans Haglund and I am the Assistant Superintendent of Galveston Island State Park. I have received several calls from people who have viewed a posting on your site saying we have oil on our beaches and are planning to close the park. I just wanted to let you know this was untrue and ask if you could remedy this situation. We currently do not have any oil on the beaches in this area and do not have any plans for closing the park at this time. If you have any question or comments please feel free to drop me an e-mail or give me a call. Thank you for your assistance in this matter.
> 
> ...


I called there yesterday at 4 p.m. and was told that oil WAS washing up on the beach...I did not enquire about any closures


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Drove down to Surfside and Follet's Island beaches again today to check.
I did NOT see any tar or oil of any kind.
The surf and beaches looked great.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well just everbody jump on the sue train!! if anything galveston benefited from the spill and i never saw anything other than a few blobs that might not been from the spill! greedy *%#@!*& :headknock :headknock

*Isle park board going forward in BP lawsuit*
April 20, 2013

GALVESTON - The Galveston Island Park Board will join other cities in a lawsuit against energy giant BP over losses they claim were caused by the 2010 Deepwater Horizon disaster.
The Park Board of Trustees directed Houston lawyer Jimmy Williamson to go forward with filing claims against BP after hearing a short presentation, during which Williamson urged the board to join the city, the wharves board and other Gulf Coast communities in the suit.

since im not a subscriber thats all i got but that tells the story well enough! http://www.galvestondailynews.com/news/local_news/article_c8561a5a-a975-11e2-a585-0019bb30f31a.html


----------

